# Running Ubuntu on Android



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey guys,
So I used to use the Ubuntu chroot within webOS before Android, but I got rid of it because typing and navigating with touch input was not nice on it. Now that there is Android on my Touchpad though, I was wondering if there was a way to install Ubuntu on it.

I am asking since in webOS there is no mouse pointer, but in Android there is. I already have a USB Y cable and a OTG Adapter, both of which work flawlessly.
Thanks!


----------



## scunaz (Sep 24, 2011)

Linux installer in the market. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I get an error on starting Linux Installer saying that the commands were not found, and it lists a few commands. Any help? Or another method? Thanks.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## crump84 (Aug 21, 2011)

You could look into this http://androlinux.com/android-ubuntu-development/how-to-build-chroot-arm-ubuntu-images-for-android/

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks, but I already tried that. For some reason adb was not recognizing the Touchpad. I tried using the Terminal Emulator on the Touchpad but it said that it could not execute it.
I installed BusyBox from the Market though, so let me try continuing with the set up. Thanks to everyone by the way, its great to have so many people willing to help


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

So I just tried it, and I get a whole bunch of no such file or directory errors. So you guys think that it might be a permissions problem or something?


----------



## thelastfoiter (Nov 29, 2011)

I wish to do he same thing, I've made some progress but I'm no dev! If you want I could post my results?


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm just wondering, does the CM7 kernel even support loop devices? If not, then I will try to install the chroot within a directory instead I guess... since currently with the install set to a Loop file and a .img file it is failing consistently.

I keep getting permission denied errors. Do you think chmodding the folders/subfiles/folders would help? I will try that now I guess.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm back with an update: I believe it is something wrong with Alpha 3 as to the permissions. Nothing tha requires permissions is working. I will try to downgrade to Alpha 2 and try again.


----------



## thelastfoiter (Nov 29, 2011)

I've used Linux installer and I'm in alpha 3, I've tried in a2 and I've also manually installed an arm v7 Ubuntu .img and I still get the same problem! I can't apt-get update so I'm stuck in terminal!


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah just tried it, I'm stuck in the terminal
Basically the permissions were wrong, I ran Fix Permissions in CWM and Rom Manager and it fixed it.

Ill need to try something else.

It seems like the ubuntu ports and repo's have changed since this chroot was generated as it uses old and now defunt urls. I'll see if I can create a new chroot from my install.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

I've made some progress, but I'm still stuck at the terminal, since it "cannot find" the packages, I'm thinking its probably something to do with the repos.
I forced it to run the 11.04 chroot which is great, but for some reason even with the updated repos is still can't find the packages.


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

And to report back again: I've been able to get to the add source menu so that I can add the correct repos for lxde or some sort of GUI except I can't find which repo to add for armel devices. Ill post a topic over at lxde.org for help.


----------



## thelastfoiter (Nov 29, 2011)

So In my Linux installer installation, I edited the sources.list to...

deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ natty main restricted universe multivers 
deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ natty-security main restricted universe 
deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ natty-updates main restricted universe m 
deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ natty-backports main restricted universe

deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty partner 
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty-security partner 
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty-updates partner 
deb http://archive.canonical.com/ natty-backports partner

But I still get errors...


----------



## thelastfoiter (Nov 29, 2011)

start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
r[email protected]:/# apt-get update
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty InRelease
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-security InRelease
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security InRelease
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-updates InRelease
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-updates InRelease
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-backports InRelease
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty Release.gpg
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports InRelease
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty Release.gpg
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-security Release.gpg
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-updates Release.gpg
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security Release.gpg
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release.gpg
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-backports Release.gpg
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty Release
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports Release.gpg
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-security Release
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-updates Release
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty Release
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security Release
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-backports Release
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-updates Release
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner armel Packages
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner TranslationIndex
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-security/partner armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports Release
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty/main armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty/restricted armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty/universe armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/main armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted armel Packages
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-security/partner TranslationIndex
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-updates/partner armel Packages
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-updates/partner TranslationIndex
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe armel Packages
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/main TranslationIndex
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe TranslationIndex
Hit http://archive.canonical.com natty-backports/partner armel Packages
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-backports/partner TranslationIndex
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-updates/main armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-updates/restricted armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-updates/universe armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/main armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/restricted armel Packages
Hit http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/universe armel Packages
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/main TranslationIndex
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/restricted TranslationIndex
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/universe TranslationIndex
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty/partner Translation-en
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-security/partner Translation-en
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-updates/partner Translation-en
Ign http://archive.canonical.com natty-backports/partner Translation-en
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/main Translation-en
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-security/universe Translation-en
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/main Translation-en
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/restricted Translation-en
Ign http://ports.ubuntu.com natty-backports/universe Translation-en
W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty/Release Unable to find expected entry 'multivers/binary-armel/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)

W: Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty-updates/Release Unable to find expected entry 'm/binary-armel/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry

And the error at the bottom which I couldn't copy and paste


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

http://androidadvices.com/install-ubuntu-on-xoom-mount-linux-os-on-tablet/

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=962023

These links worked for me.


----------



## thelastfoiter (Nov 29, 2011)

HOW DID YOU GET IT TO WORK????????????????


----------



## Bboy486 (Sep 20, 2011)

thelastfoiter said:


> HOW DID YOU GET IT TO WORK????????????????


Follow the directions. Copy all the files to root in folder Ubuntu. Use Android Terminal and paste code into terminal. Nothing will happen but Linux will be active. Go to vnc and input the settings. Make sure to change colors to 256 and mouse to relative (or remote I forget which). Then you'll be in Linux.

Let me know if you have issues and what you install


----------



## thelastfoiter (Nov 29, 2011)

well since it has tighvncserver built in im good on the gui, but the repos are outdated/missing for armel cuz i still cant install chromium and such from software center


----------



## rohan (Oct 10, 2011)

Ubuntu doesn't seem to work.
Debian works nice though, the "Better Choice" version from Linux Installer. Still has a couple errors but for the most part is functional with some tweaks
I will write a guide this weekend about how to do it.


----------



## thelastfoiter (Nov 29, 2011)

k so I used a different img and I've successfully gotton ubuntu to boot, a gui, and software center with mostly correct repos and i can download most armel compatible programs, so if you want any help or input i'd be happy to assist, P.S. I'm no dev, and I dont take credit for the work, I've just taken stuff from a whole bunch of other places and kinda combined info? if that makes sense lol


----------

